# Snow Subs Needed South Jersey



## mylittlescoop (Aug 24, 2004)

I need all and any available subs in South Jersey 
paid soon as your done work cash

Please post information if anyone can help 2 large contracts so you can bring a friend


----------



## njshore4x4 (Sep 28, 2004)

central nj here...732 822 4139


----------



## ynot_5_0 (Dec 5, 2005)

How far south are we talking?? Monmouth County here.


----------



## BIG AL IN NJ (Dec 17, 2005)

*Cherry Hill Area*

I can cover Camden, Burlington, and Gloucester Counties.

I have 1 V plow, 2 Snowblowers, and maybe some People to Shovel and salt.

Let me know if you need help

Al
856-287-3360


----------



## STEVE F 350 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Stevef350*

Im In Ocean County Lakewood Have F 350 7.5 Western Hd If I Can Help Call Me 908 227 7187


----------



## ACL&L Plowing (Jan 30, 2004)

*Steve F 350*

Steve, If you are interested I have two accounts that need to be serviced in Howell right off Rt.9. Pay is good , but I need someone reliable. Let me know if you are interested.

Anthony 
[email protected]


----------

